# Bruzol pills every 6 months.



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

We, my wife and I, have been to the clinic because of diarrhea reoccurring every week lately. They tested and gave us Bruzol to take 2X a day for 3 days because it appears we someplace contacted a intestinal parasite on our journeys around the area.

The Dra. said it is best to have it every 6 months. The last time was last summer.

It was recommended to us before but we forgot.

Anyone else hear of this 6 month dosage recommendation? :confused2:hwell:


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

No, but what I have heard frequently is a recommendation to take Vermox or Vermox Plus every six months. These are mebendazole, and mebendazole plus quinfamide respectively. Haven’t heard of Bruzol (albendazole). 

Looking them up, they all seem to be broad-spectrum antiparasitics that target similar organisms and have similar modes of action. But Vermox looks to be quite a bit safer than Bruzol from the point of view of potential side effects, so I would stay with Vermox for preventative purposes. Of course, if you have an active parasitic infection, I agree you should take what the doctor ordered!

Were you told what parasite you have?


----------

